# Issues



## ndrik (May 5, 2013)

Ciao Guys,

I just wanted to ask the rules regarding the renewal of permesso.
And also one more thing - do you guys feel that the first week is a little tough for exoats in Italy - like the bureaucratic work, accommodation and every thing because there is no language help what so ever and they keep sending you from one place to another. So i just wanted to know was it just me or did all you guys face problems over here?


----------

